# Research on MK4 Jetta Air Ride!



## porckchop785 (May 10, 2009)

Ok all you VW gurus out there! I have decided to go with air ride on my 04 Jetta MK4 TDI, from what I have seen there arent many TDIs that are bagged. Well I know about air ride and I know how it works and how to install it but I am new to VW's so my question's are this can you use regular 2500lb bags in the rear? What does the front look like? And were can I get some for a good price? Someone plz help me with some answers so I can get started.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Research on MK4 Jetta Air Ride! (porckchop785)*

This is all stuff that could be found by searching
Rears: people mainly use Slam Specialties SE-5s, Air House IIs, BYs, or a firestone set up
Fronts are either a built set like Mason Tech, Bagyards, custom chop up your own set up like airbagit.com, or a bag over coilover set up which incase you use UVair Aerosports
READ, READ, and then when you think you know, read again. Then come back and ask us questions


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

just read some of the build ups, plenty of good info. 
and a classifieds section










_Modified by Static-- at 6:39 PM 8-3-2009_


----------



## porckchop785 (May 10, 2009)

Ok I started reading some of the builds but i am noticing that the fronts are expansive beyond all belief, Is there any way to get cheaper ones or build your own also, were can i get the brackets for the rear bags? Also is it better to use a sleeve or a regular bag?


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (porckchop785)*

If you want to cut down on costs for the front, I'd look for a set of used coilovers and then do a UVair bag over coil setup. This might take a little more tweaking to get you low, as opposed to bagyards and mason-techs, but it'll save you some $$$.
Sleeve bags are good for the rear because you won't have as many clearance issues with the spring pocket, exhaust, etc. The AAC firestone kit comes with mounts already installed on the bag... 
http://www.airassisted.com



_Modified by hellaSmoked at 10:57 AM 8-8-2009_


----------



## porckchop785 (May 10, 2009)

Ok thanks now a new question has come about you can just put the UVAIR bags over struts? ( Like the stock one for example )


----------



## porckchop785 (May 10, 2009)

Who is [email protected] he seems like the person I need to talk to. Does anybody know how to get a hold of him?


----------



## Devo! (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Research on MK4 Jetta Air Ride! (porckchop785)*

My build is here, http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4384837 
2005 Jetta Tdi, on HPS short struts and firestone bags up front, and firestones and stock struts in the rear.
I got everything from [email protected], he was great to deal with.
Just pm him, his user name is [email protected] I did all my dealings with him through pm's on here.
Edit: also, everything just bolted right in. no fabrication required.


_Modified by Devo! at 2:01 PM 8-8-2009_


----------



## porckchop785 (May 10, 2009)

OK So i figured out im ordering the mason-tech rear bags and I am just going to go with UV airbags up front, but for my air management I am going with chassis tech and getting there plug and play setup because it is a decent setup and makes for a real clean install and I can still figure out the subwoofer encloser in the back. Now I am still haing issues with the front I cant figure out what to get ive seen so many varitions.


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: (porckchop785)*

chassis tech stuff is not decent.. it is crap.. not to rain on your parade or anything.. dont waste your $


----------



## porckchop785 (May 10, 2009)

ok you are not the first person to tell me this, so lets change it up a little bit 2 viair 480 c compressures, 5 gallon chrome tank, 8 SMC 3/8" valves and all 3/8" fittings and lines. pictures to come soon.


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: (porckchop785)*

much better








all the chassis tech stuff i have seen, is alright for low psi. for a few months. then they leak. fall apart. and the valves lock up


----------



## supersoaker50 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (Static--)*

best bet is to read, read, read!
just start by looking at build threads and see what people do/dont like. learn from others mistakes. 
first hand experience is best, [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] will be more than happy to answer any more technical questions, even then, pretty much everything has been covered so far. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## porckchop785 (May 10, 2009)

Ok so I have been reading and I have got all these great names but here is a problem how do you PM I cant figure it out I a new to the sight?


----------



## Devo! (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: (porckchop785)*

Use the search to search for the user name, Click on their user name to view their profile. In their profile, on the right, there should be a link that says "Send Instant Message to ______________"
Click that to get your PM pop-up window.


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: (porckchop785)*

3/8" lines to the rear are far to large, it will damn near jump off the ground, i have 1/4 and it goes a little too fast for my taste but that way i dont need any flow controlls


----------



## porckchop785 (May 10, 2009)

Alright everyone first off i would like to thank everyone for helping me out, Midwestdubmafia your build up gave me some great ideas, and hellasmoked thanks, This thred is now gonna go from a research thread to the build up thread. I ordered my setup and this is what is consiting of: 
5 gallon 9 port tank ( Aluminum ) 
2 Viair 480cc compressure
SmC water trap
8 SMC valves
2 UV air bags fo the ront going over a set of tein coilovers I had lying around
firestone rear bags and brackets
1/2" line gong fron the comps through a prototype design I came up with for a manifold. ( Pica after its built ) 
1/4" line to all four bags 
1/8" line going to the gauges 
plus more.
I will have pics of it up soon, Thanks again for everyones help if anyone has any suggestions or anything else just chime in and let me know.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (MidwestDubMafia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MidwestDubMafia* »_3/8" lines to the rear are far to large, it will damn near jump off the ground, 

LOL, granted 3/8s is fast it is in no way "about to jump off the ground"


----------



## FirstVDub (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

3/8 is not too fast!! Try what im using 1/2'' all around. You want fast this is fast








http://s108.photobucket.com/al...0.pbr


----------



## Edleman (Mar 20, 2011)

Bump. Wanna see some of this coil with air bags set ups im hearing of.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Edleman said:


> Bump. Wanna see some of this coil with air bags set ups im hearing of.


yea this was 4 years ago


----------



## [email protected] (May 23, 2013)

porckchop785 said:


> Who is [email protected] he seems like the person I need to talk to. Does anybody know how to get a hold of him?


Kevin knows his stuff you can hit him up @ 866-385-6569


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Kevin knows his stuff you can hit him up @ 866-385-6569


pretty sure he wont see this because again, this is 4 years old


----------

